#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Vliegtickets Alhoceima

## Shorty92

Salaam,

Ik heb 2 retourtjes naar al hoceima vanuit Rotterdam, maar vanwege omstandigheden gaat het niet door dus verkoop ik ze nu. 

Van 17 aug tot 8 sep
386 euro per ticket incl 10 kg handbagage en 20 kg ruimbagage.

Ben je genteresseerd? Stuur me een priv bericht.

----------

